# Invited Someone



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

So there's this guy at work who I talk to on breaks (one of the only people I really talk to) and we had a good conversation about zombie movies. He mentioned he was hungry. So at lunch I rehearsed and then asked him if he wanted to come to 7-11 with me to get something. And he answered with, "sweet". So:

1) I actually initiated something in the "friend making process"
2) There was a guy in MY car and we were having a conversation! 

I got a slurpee, he got an energy drink and then we sat in my car in the parking lot talking about future plans, experiences etc. until our lunch was over. It just felt plain nice doing something/talking with somebody and it wasn't in work or at home. 

And then after lunch I was working again and up on a ladder, and he actually walked up to me and said, "I just wanted to say thanks for inviting me" so I told him I liked the company  

Oh, and in the car I wanted to say, "My whole family are computer geeks" but I ended up saying, "My computer are family geeks" or something stupid :lol I just corrected myself and I don't even know if he noticed. 

It's nice to make friends  Although tomorrow is his last day at my work and then he's moving away.. 

But it was still hella nice to make the first move! 

I usually go into 7-11 myself and see the same clerk working there at 2:30am, so finally today when I walked in with him.. I actually felt cooler, as if I could yell at the clerk, "Ha! I DO have a friend, so there!" Plus he's really outgoing so he does all the talking. 

I'm working on it, slowly, but I'm getting there!! :banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow great job  :banana Initiating a conversation can be so hard asking him out even harder. Congrats!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That is SO awesome! Good for you  

By the way, I totally know the feeling of feeling better when you're with someone. The "I DO have a friend" feeling.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Very cool. It's always great when you can make a first move. You certainly deserve this dancing banana.

:banana


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Thats awesome! Congrats lady! :banana
Yeah it's weird, most people become very friendly when you finally decide to "accept" them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woohoo DarkAngel - :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

That's great! Way to go darkangel!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks all  Here's a followup, perhaps an even bigger triumph. 

Today he walked up to me and asked if we were going to 7-11. (Damn me for not doing this earlier, we probably would have went everyday!) So he had to work 15 minutes later into lunch so I continued working and we got out at 2:45am (break is at 2:30am) and we went to 7-11 and again just talked, blah blah. Went into 7-11 and the same clerk was there and he started asking her about her night etc. Got back to to work and was sitting in my car again with the music on having our "lunches". At one point he said, "You should talk to people more, everybody likes you." And he asked why I don't really ever 'go out'. (Yes the dreaded question). And I danced around, and he said, "You could go out with your friends" and I said humorously, "I have no friends" and he responded with, "I'm your friend".  

So we finished our break at 3:15am, a standard half hour lunch and we were just about ready to go back in when we noticed the temp Manager (Some hippy guy), looking right at us, and locking us out of the store! We called him a dink :lol So yes we were locked out and he took charge and banged on the door for someone to open it. The DEAF girl responded :lol That's pretty bad. But I thought that was mean. We took our normal 30 minute break like everyone else and he locks us out knowing he's locking us out. 

Later he came up to me and said he'd give me his number and I could give him a call. Of course I was stupid and said, "Uh I'm not really a phone person", so he didn't leave his number, and then I was thinking Oh great he doesn't think I like him now. Work went on as usual, he threw a soft thing at kleenex at me from across the store, tried to hit me with a sponge, rearranged all my work, and then arranged it back :lol

So after work I was shopping for my dad and he just showed up out of nowhere, and said, "It's 7:08am and you're still here!" (sort of shocked) "You just wanted to say goodbye to me didn't yaa.." Because it was his last day working there and I'll probably never see him again unless he gives me a call.. When he said that last part, he actually put his hand ON THE SMALL ON MY BACK. It was kind of nice. I tried to defend myself saying I actually had a list, he stole it from my hands, and wrote his cell number on it saying if I ever felt the urge to call. I told him mine too because my number spells a dirty word and he got a kick out of that. He then mentioned he felt like eggnog. I said I've never had eggnog and went on a ramble about eggnog sounded gross because it's 100% raw eggs :lol he got all shocked, and ran over and prompty bought a 2L of eggnog. I was paying at the till and he came up to me with his eggnog, opened the carton and was waiting for me to chug directly from the carton, at the till, in front of the clerk, while I was paying with debit. And I did it, with both of them watching, I chugged with the carton at the till, and didn't choke or anything :lol 

And that was that, we both left the store, said goodbye and he went away  The closest person I have to a friend. I already know I won't be able to call. But hey, it's been short, but I'm proud of myself. I actually got more comfortable around him, and the stuttering slowed down :boogie


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

That is absolutely terrific!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

John H


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Darkangel,

Geez, that rocked! You know that there is like a possibility that you could make more friends there. Hopefully, not your Hippie-Temp-You locked us out, you fool manager. :lol


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Dark angel, that's so cool. Did you try calling him? I think you should. It sounds like you guys really hit it off..and, if you could do that with him, you could do it with other people. Yay.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

darkangel said:


> At one point he said, "You should talk to people more, everybody likes you."


I think this may be the best thing about what happened. Think about what he told you. Really think about it, and try to engrain it in your mind. He said that everybody at work likes you! Think of how awesome that is. I bet that you thought people over there disliked you. I know, because I do the same thing. I've often thought that other people couldn't stand me, and found out later that they really liked me. It's all part of having sa!

So, hopefully this can help you with the other people at work. I know that sa is an irrational fear that we often can't control, but knowing that you are liked has to take away some of the fear, right? When you can, give us an update on how you're doing.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

living in darkness said:


> darkangel said:
> 
> 
> > At one point he said, "You should talk to people more, everybody likes you."
> ...


Living in darkness is so right. I usually think that people have a problem with me, especially new people. That's awesome that now you know they all like you. Yeah, make sure you let us know how everything goes.


----------

